# Optimiser un G5



## fujifilm (24 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de switcher et, ne possédant pas d'énormes moyens, j'ai acheté en seconde main un Imac G5 1.8Gz de 1ère génération (09/2004). La bête a une RAM de 1Gb (2 x 500Mb) et j'aimerais éventuellement passer à 2Gb pour booster un peu le Mac qui rame un peu. J'ai fais quelques tests sur lightroom 1.2 et Imovie6 et ça peine assez bien.

Alors voilà ma question:
Y-a-t'il une réelle différence de performance entre 1Gb et 2Gb? Est-ce perceptible au niveau du lancement des applications ou uniquement en cas d'opérations lourdes (style vidéo)?
Quelqu'un aurai-t'il fait cet upgrade sur une machine identique? Si oui, quelles sont ses impressions.    


Merci pour votre aide.

Fuji.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour....

Il n'y a pas que l'upgrade de ram qui est important... dis nous en plus en ce qui concerne:

ton OS (quelle version ? est elle à jour ? as tu refais une propre installation)

ton (tes) disque(s) dur(s) est il (sont ils) récent(s) ? reste il assez de place dessus ? quelle est leur vitesse ... etc etc

à +
​


----------



## unfolding (24 Septembre 2007)

Updater son iMac &#224; 2Gb est vraiment vitale aujourd'hui. En dessous de 1Gb c'est juste pour le surf et les emails. Mais si l'ont souhaite faire autre chose (photo, video) plus de ram il y a, mieux c'est.


----------



## fujifilm (24 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses.
En fait j'ai OSX v10.4.10. 
disque dur SATA 250Gb 7200U/min qui vient d'&#234;tre remplac&#233; avec pas grand chose dessus pour l'instant (I life06, lightroom, photoshop CS2).
J'ai &#233;galement fait une maintenance avec Onyx.
C'est peut-&#234;tre la carte graphique qui est un peu d&#233;pass&#233;e non?
Une Nvidia Geforce FX5200 qui doit encore &#234;tre une AGP je pense...


----------



## Mafsou (26 Septembre 2007)

Impossible de remplacer la carte graphique sur un iMac. Le bus est bien de l'AGP, mais ce n'est pas un port AGP, c'est de l'intégré.


----------



## landrih (27 Septembre 2007)

arrf, je viens de passer a 2.5 go de ram sur imac g5 et c'est MIEUX!!!!
il  fatigue moins surtout quand je fais du son...
hesite pas 
tu optimises et tu peux le garder encore 5 ans!


----------



## fujifilm (1 Octobre 2007)

landrih a dit:


> arrf, je viens de passer a 2.5 go de ram sur imac g5 et c'est MIEUX!!!!
> il  fatigue moins surtout quand je fais du son...
> hesite pas
> tu optimises et tu peux le garder encore 5 ans!



Ok sauf que mon IMac n'est pas un isight comme le tiens. Il y a monde de différence entre les deux non?


----------



## Mafsou (1 Octobre 2007)

fujifilm a dit:


> Ok sauf que mon IMac n'est pas un isight comme le tiens. Il y a monde de diff&#233;rence entre les deux non?



Oh non pas du tout. L'iMac de landrih est certes un peu plus performant, mais &#231;a en reste l&#224;. La plateforme est identique, la diff&#233;rence de fr&#233;quence induit un petit mieux mais rien de transcendant.

Parcontre de l&#224; &#224; dire que la machine tiendra encore le coup pendant 5 ans... OK mais faut vraiment en avoir un usage basique, le foss&#233; entre les G5 et les plateformes Intel &#233;tant d&#233;j&#224; aujourd'hui assez &#233;norme.


----------



## franky rabbit (28 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas tellement d'accord l&#224; ! Bon c'est s&#251;r c&#244;t&#233; performance, il y toujours plus dans ce qui est nouveau. Mais en m&#234;me temps si on fait toujours la m&#234;me chose et que l'on ne s'invente pas d'autres usages de l'ordinateur, tout cela ne sert qu'&#224; exploiter les programmes nouveaux toujours plus gourmands en RAM et en puissance processeur. Et puis &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de &#231;a l'&#233;cran du G5 20' n'est pas mal pour un ordi de bureau, non ? Il ne lui resterait plus qu'&#224; aller &#224; la poubelle ? Quel gachi !


----------



## Souvaroff (29 Octobre 2007)

landrih a dit:


> tu optimises et tu peux le garder encore 5 ans!



Ca sûrement pas !! Les proc G5 sont pour moi très vite surchargés     

Ils n'aurons jamais la même longévité que les G3 

J'ai eu un G3 450 pendant 6 ans, & c'etait plus ou moins nickel  La au bout d'a peine 2 ans, mon G5 2 gHz rame de plus en plus,(parfois sur des simples conneries) & je m'en arrache parfois les cheveux


----------

